# food costs



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

what costs the most to feed a week a snake ora lizard ?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

That would depend on the snake/lizard and the ages i guess...


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Lizard.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Depends on the species - pound for pound it's going to be a lizard, but something like a pygmy chameleon would be cheaper to feed each week than a large snake would be...


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

A tub of mealworms for my leopard geckos lasts over a week and they cost £1.50 a tub.

Now if you can feed a huge snake for less i'd like to know about it...


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Obviously as has been said it would depend on the exact type of snake or lizard, its size, and what exactly it eats. At a complete guess though, generally I'd go for lizards. At the minute my snakes are on pinkies (£4.50 for 10, has one a week), fuzzies (£5 for 10, has one a week), and fish (£5 for 3 packets which each must have about 100 in, she has 3 a time, every 3 days or so). The tubs of locusts etc. I've seen in the pet shops don't seem to have that many in, and I've no idea how many they'd eat in a day but it must be at least a third of one of those little tubs for an average-sized lizard (bearded, say). Unless you get a vegetarian lizard, and then it's cheap as anything.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Lizards !!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My lizards cost a small fortune.. never had a snake though.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, got to be a lizard.

Spike gets through about £4.50 worth of locusts a week, and I buy about £3 worth of veg for him each week.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Siman said:


> A tub of mealworms for my leopard geckos lasts over a week and they cost £1.50 a tub.
> 
> Now if you can feed a huge snake for less i'd like to know about it...


An adult boa constrictor you'd only feed an XL rat every 2 weeks... at retail prices that's £2 every 2 weeks but if you buy in bulk or get wholesale could be as little as £1 every 2 weeks or 50p a week..  This is all our 9'6 girly eats, snakes really don't need a lot to keep them going once adult.

Unless we are talking an absolutely massive snake pounding rabbits, lizards are almost always going to be more expensive.


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

well all i ever seem to be doing at the moment is buying food for lizards and ive only got 3. Pedro the beardie has eaten 17 size 4&3 locust today already plus some veg so there is a couple of tubs gone just on one beardie(growing lad tho...well i say lad but im not too sure now lol).Its just annoying as somedays he'll have a few, so dont wanna buy bulk then pedro decide he doesnt want that many but they way this is going im gonna have to.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Obviously as has been said it would depend on the exact type of snake or lizard, its size, and what exactly it eats. At a complete guess though, generally I'd go for lizards. At the minute my snakes are on pinkies (£4.50 for 10, has one a week), fuzzies (£5 for 10, has one a week), and fish (£5 for 3 packets which each must have about 100 in, she has 3 a time, every 3 days or so). *The tubs of locusts etc. I've seen in the pet shops don't seem to have that many in, and I've no idea how many they'd eat in a day but it must be at least a third of one of those little tubs for an average-sized lizard (bearded, say). Unless you get a vegetarian lizard, and then it's cheap as anything.*


mine would eat 5 tubs of xl locusts in 5 mins!! greedy pig!! of course ive never let him thought


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Why dont you just feed him crickets, my adult beardie eats two boxes of crixs a week plus a bag of spring greens and maybe a box of locusts every now and tehn


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Lizards mate.....Hands down


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Siman said:


> A tub of mealworms for my leopard geckos lasts over a week and they cost £1.50 a tub.
> 
> Now if you can feed a huge snake for less i'd like to know about it...


But in the same sense you wont feed a huge moniter for £1.50 per week and a large moniter would cost a considerable amount more to feed than a large snake. Also you'd need more than just mealworms for a lizard whereas a snake only needs 1 appropriate (sp) sized item

A little corn or royal may only cost 45pish a week for a small mouse mouse.


----------

